# Maybe I'm Getting Old



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

Ive always considered myself tech savvy. One way or another I'm always able to figure out what needs to be figured out. 

However, blah blah blah......how do I get pics from my Flikr account to show up here. Ive noticed loads of you guys doing that. 

Slainte


----------



## Pi (Oct 26, 2013)

There is a small icon in the black frame (lower right, 3rd icon from the left). Click on it and choose _Grab the HTML/BBCode_. Click on _BBCode _and choose _Medium 500_. Then copy and paste.


----------



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

http://flic.kr/ps/2kkUzW


this share my photostream, how do I share individual photographs?


I see the icon that lets me share to FaceBook Twitter and the others but I cannot see "Grab the HTML/BBCode


----------



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

Dogs on Beach at Stonehaven by Alan-Jamieson, on Flickr


----------



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

AAAAH, Ok

I see what the problem was......I was using the new beta version of Flikr and some of the features are not yet up and running. I went back to the old Flikr and I see how. 

Thanks for your help @Pi


Slainte


----------



## Pi (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad to help.

Posting this way, other people can click on the image. This increases the numbers of views on Flickr and makes you feel good!

There is a way to post without making the image clickable. Right click on the image, choose image size, then right click, and depending on the browser, _copy image location_ (firefox) of something similar. Then you post it as an external image. BTW, 800px might be better.


----------



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

Pi said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> Posting this way, other people can click on the image. This increases the numbers of views on Flickr and makes you feel good!



It would be a concern if the clicks brought in money. Not so if the only beneficiary is my ego.


----------



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/10409032524_612c0bb7f3_c.jpg


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 26, 2013)

I do not use flickr but interesting info to know.


----------



## infared (Oct 26, 2013)

Alan J said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to help.
> ...



FUNNY comment!
I will stroke your ego a little more and tell you that this is a great shot! Nice freeze frame.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/10409032524_612c0bb7f3_c.jpg

(Now people will clik on it and build your ego/Flickr-count even MORE!).
It's all fun!
LOL!


----------



## Alan J (Oct 26, 2013)

I love really fast shutter speeds. Motion is frozen in time and unexpected events are stopped just waiting to be observed. Like the woman above who has just tossed the ball for the dog to chase. 

As she scooped up the ball small pebbles and tiny grains of sand were also scooped up. As she releases the ball these hitch-hikers fly off. The bigger the file the greater the magnification. Money well spent.


----------

